# 99211 and 86580



## smaher82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Please help.

How are people billing for ppd administration?  We dont bill for a ppd read unless its positive. Are you billing for a 86580 plus a 99211? 

Also i think i just realized we were billing wrong! We werent billing for the 86580 because our ppds are state supplied ( for the serum) but the 86580  is actually for the administraion right?


----------



## Donna T (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is a little article I found that might be helpful to you. 

http://codingnews.inhealthcare.com/coding-challenge/what-items-does-86580-include/


----------



## SLA*72 (Sep 13, 2012)

The physicians' office I code for, if seen by only the nurse for the administration of the PPD we charge a no charge nurse visit and the 86580, it is inclusive of the admin/injectionable.
The reading is done by a nurse and only a no charge visit whether positive or negative, that isn't a factor in billing for this office.
The fact that the supply is state funded may make a difference depending on the guidelines for who received that state stock. 
Just to let you know what I think, not that I have any idea what your regs are for your particular facility's status.


----------

